# Help with name of ... Thingamajiggy.



## tallskydiver1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello, 

Random question, but I have a portable bench on 6" lockable casters. I thought the locks would be enough, but either I find myself forgetting to lock them, or due to a slick floor it has slid around on me when working with heavier pieces. 

I remember seeing some videos a while back where the workbench has a foot "lever"/ action that when pressed down, lifts the workbench off the surface onto casters. 

Could anyone help me out with what I am referring to? Im sure its some cam type of lift/ lock. 

Only thing I can think of that has a similar feature is the base of the rolling ladders you see at big box stores. 

Thanks!


----------



## solid7 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm not so sure about having them integrated into a caster, but you are looking for a floor lock.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#floor-locks/=1c57pep


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Are you looking for these?

http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## tallskydiver1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Terry Q, #nailedit!! So did you Solid7! Those will do, atleast to get me on the right path! Thanks you both! 

Stepdown casters. .hmm.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

solid7 said:


> I'm not so sure about having them integrated into a caster, but you are looking for a floor lock.
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#floor-locks/=1c57pep


I think he's referring to a design similar to what ridgid puts on their R4512 tablesaw. They show it at 1:20 in this video 




Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Darn..I was going to call them dohickies.. Thingamajiggy is so thingamajiggyish..


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I have those kick-down style casters on my workbench and am putting them on the new planer stand. They're great, when the wheel is up, the bench is on it's regular feet, with no wheel rock and roll.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

also here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SX3T2LO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have the PowerTec on the bandsaw, planer, joiner, router table. you get a bit more than 1/2" clearance to the floor when raised. I use some screw on rubber round pads - the softer ones are better - 'hard' plastic tends to slide on smooth concrete.


----------

